# Anybody got any P&O shares ???



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Would be interested to hear from anyone with P&O shares, have you made any savings!!!

Just checked concession versus internet price, no real difference, seeing as they are offering 45% discount at the moment (For early booking)  

Am I to asssume the only time you'll make a saving is if you book last minute.

Ian


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Ian,

As you know , we chatted about this a while ago, i decided not to bother as there were no real savings to be made for me. I think you're correct in thinking the only savings would be on last minute deals, and then they'd probably be minimal. (now someone will reply and prove me wrong) Haven't checked, but i wonder if the share prices have also gone down because of the recent company difficulties?

Going off topic, haven't spoken for ages, have you been away?

pete.


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Peejay,

You'd still get 50% off if you booked at the last minute, but you can get 45% if you book now - not a great incentive !!

The share price did drop a bit after they announced their cutbacks, fortunately nothing drastic.

Ian


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Their shares have gone up about 20p over the last 10 days but remember that these are the Ordinary shares.
The shares for the concessions are the 5.5% Pref shares which have not been affected.

Sold ours many years ago when it became plain that the ferries were entering a different phase with price cuts/offers. The Concessionary shares only give you concessions on the brochure prices and brochures only seem to be compiled for the Concessionary share holders!


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Gillian, It was the 5.5% Pref shares I was referring to, they stand at 110p today and have been there since they dropped after their announcement last year.

Guess they'll come in handy if we fancy a last minute get away :roll:


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

we investigated the option a few years ago, didn't go for it, [tesco vouchers are a better deal for P&O], and if they keep cutting their routes ?

btw - Ian - been anywhere nice, or just hibernating :wink:

8)


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

bsb2000 said:


> Hi Gillian, It was the 5.5% Pref shares I was referring to, they stand at 110p today and have been there since they dropped after their announcement last year.
> 
> Guess they'll come in handy if we fancy a last minute get away :roll:


52 week high 155p low 92p (Wish I'd bought at 92p)
For anyone who hasn't got any they probably represent a reasonable punt at the moment as the 5.5% isn't a bad yield at the 110p price with the dividend date in June.

The price will probably rise in the late summer early autumn as prospective buyers look to buying early enough to get them registered in time to earn concessions in 2006.

http://mwprices.ft.com/custom/ft-com/quotechartnews.asp?symb=PO.E&countrycode=UK&Go.x=12&Go.y=5


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I did the same and came to the conclusion there were better discounts elsewhere for the Dover/Calais route. For other routes it was worth holding them but whether that still applies I don't know, probably not now they have pulled out of Portsmouth.

peedee


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Twooks,

Unfortunately we've not been anywhere lately (Apart from weekends) I stopped 'posting' for a while to give certain members the chance to grow up :wink: 

Ian


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

nice to see you've come back :wav: 
now roll on the joli holi daze  

8)


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Cheers Twooks, yes can't wait for some sun, didn't seem to get much last year.


----------

